# East Mids Meet #8 - Sunday 11th June 1pm - 50 Mile Cruise!



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Well after a pretty good washout at the last meet I'm going to pray for better weather and a better turnout of cars / members for the June meet.

I'm going to run the same cruise which myself and warren did last time as warren said it seemed a pretty cool route. The route is about 50 miles and took us about an hour and a half to go round, the only difference this time will be a stop half way to regroup as I'm sure there will be more in taking part.

The plan is then to meet at the Woodend pub at 1pm and leave there by 1.30pm. The cruise will take us on a roundabout way to Matlock and onto and through Chatsworth, coming back via Chesterfield and ending up at the end pub which is the Snipe. The regroup stop will be just before entering the Chatsworth grounds in the car park there as long as it's not already full of cars.

I will definatly be stopping for food at the end of the cruise so everyone is of course welcome to join. Also if you don't fancy the cruise or can't make it that early then we should be arriving at the end by about 3.30 - 4.00pm and you can meet us there.

*Start Point... Meeting 1pm - Depart 1.30pm* 
*The Woodend Inn
Chesterfield Road, Huthwaite, Nottinghamshire NG17 2QJ*

As I said, the end point will be different and will allow us a decent route and to end at a pub with decent food, so the end point will be The Snipe At Sutton, on the A38 near the M1 Junction 28.

*End Point... Ending about 3.30 - 4.00pm* 
*The Snipe at Sutton 
Alfreton Road, Sutton-In-Ashfield, Nottinghamshire NG17 1JE*










I will again have the laptop with vag-com with me so I can offer any of the central locking mods, throttle body resets and also a full diag scan and report to anyone wanting it doing.

So who's coming this month?

*Nem
WozzaTT
Johnny G
ttduncjames
noTTsNick
whirlypig
TThriller
Hilly*

Nick


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Family commitments permitting, I'll be there Nick


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

Count me in 8) 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Stunning!

Thats a good start!

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

count me in for both,can we discuss anybody who wants to go in convoy to annual meet in July.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

ttduncjames said:


> count me in for both,can we discuss anybody who wants to go in convoy to annual meet in July.


We will definatly be discussing this, as I will already be there for the AGM the night before so I need someone to lead a cruise down from this area.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry Nick, cant make this one 

It's Le Mans weekend, so that's where I shall be 8) I'm stoppin off there during my tour of Northern France on my bike.

It's also the GTI Festival weekend, where I would have been if I hadn't been going to France...

Not enough weekends, not enough weekends, not enough...

Oh, and cheers for the beers Nick. Oh, and for the play with VAGCOM. I'll let you know what Stafford Audi say about the errors, especially with so many for the alarm. The TT is booked in there for the "4 beeps" and the squeeky brakes to be sorted. So the VAGCOM errors should help convince them there's a problem with the alarm.

TThriller


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

TThriller said:


> Sorry Nick, cant make this one
> 
> It's Le Mans weekend, so that's where I shall be 8) I'm stoppin off there during my tour of Northern France on my bike.
> 
> ...


No problem mate, we can't all get to every meet I know. As you say there are just not enough weekends to fit it all in.

Definatly let me know the outcome when the car's been into audi, will be interesting to know how they react to the vagcom scan results and how seriously they take it.

Oh, and the beers were a one off  Hehe!

Enjoy the trip anyway mate, sounds like a blast indeed.

Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

*Balls Up Alert...*

Ok, so I've arranged this for a day when I can't actually make it. I'm off to see the Foo Fighters in Manchester so I won't be there.

So 2 choices, either make it the day before on the Saturday the 17th, or make it the week earlier on the Sunday the 11th.

Any preference anyone?

(yes, I am a tit, I know) 

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

sat 17th best for me


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> *Balls Up Alert...*
> 
> Ok, so I've arranged this for a day when I can't actually make it. I'm off to see the Foo Fighters in Manchester so I won't be there.
> 
> ...


Nice one Nick!!! We laughed our socks of reading this one :lol: :lol: Priceless :lol: :lol:

Set up nicely for a good laugh though after reading the West Mids thread:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

Brill...

Soz Nick, I'll be be mildly panicking the weekend before I head off to Le Mans. Maybe you can make it down to one of the West Mids mid-week meets one of the fine summer eveings we are well overdue having...

TThriller


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Ah well, we all make mistakes, but as you say this one is quite good 

I think we're going to me looking at the Sunday before on the 11th June, 3 out of 4 people are favouring it so far. I'll give it another couple of days before I make it definate tho just in case.

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> Ah well, we all make mistakes, but as you say this one is quite good
> 
> Nick


No worries Nick, your enthusiasm just got the better of you [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif]

TThriller


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Right, so I've had a few replies over the day, so I'm going to make it Sunday 11th June. (Sorry TTDunc )

It's going to be the same time and place as in the first post, so starting at the Woodend at 1pm for a 1:30pm start.

Hope to see as many there as can make it, should be a great day out if the weather is good.

Nick


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

will be there hell or high water


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Stuning mate!

Nick


----------



## noTTsNick (Apr 24, 2006)

newbie here! Sunday 11th booked into the diary, perhaps soemone can tell me what colour my car is! (seems different to Avus Silver!!!  )
Cheers
Nick


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

noTTsNick said:


> newbie here! Sunday 11th booked into the diary, perhaps soemone can tell me what colour my car is! (seems different to Avus Silver!!!  )
> Cheers
> Nick


I'll certainly have a go, good to see someone new coming along 

See you then.

Nick


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

It's a bit difficult as I work away all week however I'm going to do my best to be there on the Sunday.

I've an Avus Coupe so will help with that comparison.

I'd also be keen on some Vagcom tweaks if the kit's available. :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

whirlypig said:


> It's a bit difficult as I work away all week however I'm going to do my best to be there on the Sunday.
> 
> I've an Avus Coupe so will help with that comparison.
> 
> I'd also be keen on some Vagcom tweaks if the kit's available. :wink:


Good lad! 

This is shaping up to be a good meet I feel.

I'll have the laptop there so vag-com'ing is no problem for anyone who wants it.

Nick


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

Nem said:


> whirlypig said:
> 
> 
> > It's a bit difficult as I work away all week however I'm going to do my best to be there on the Sunday.
> ...


Definately interested in a vag-com check after my turbo hose blew off the other day. Also interested in the auto-lock and alarm chirp if that's possible.

I could bring along some OSIR Zero key covers if anyone is interested. I've a selection of the Mark I version, not fantastically scratch resistant, but two covers for a fiver in a presentation box, what more could you want.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

whirlypig said:


> Definately interested in a vag-com check after my turbo hose blew off the other day. Also interested in the auto-lock and alarm chirp if that's possible.
> 
> I could bring along some OSIR Zero key covers if anyone is interested. I've a selection of the Mark I version, not fantastically scratch resistant, but two covers for a fiver in a presentation box, what more could you want.


The alarm and auto lock are a 2 min job, so thats no problem.

I could be very interested in having a look at the covers mate. Always wondered what they were like 

Nick


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry i cant make this meet  

I'm taking a mate too pick up a car


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Gaz225 said:


> Sorry i cant make this meet
> 
> I'm taking a mate too pick up a car


No problem mate. Hope you can get over for one in the future tho. We're looking at a joint East and West Midlands meet sometime in August so I'll post when any details are sorted out.

And of course there is the National Meet in July 

Nick


----------



## trickytreez (Dec 15, 2004)

Nick,

really sorry mate, moved house a couple of weeks ago, and only just today got my broadband back!

Have already made plans for tomorrow, but and mrs has booked holiday which clashes with the Gaydon day :-(

Anyway, drop me a PM when you organise the next meet and I'll make sure I'm there.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Johnny G (Jun 10, 2005)

Planning to meet you at The Snipe about 3.30pm for food and a chat.
Enjoy the cruise - with weather like this its one of those rare times when I wish I had a TTR !


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

trickytreez said:


> Nick,
> 
> Have already made plans for tomorrow, but and mrs has booked holiday which clashes with the Gaydon day :-(
> 
> Tim


MORE than adequate grounds for divorce mate :wink: 

TThriller


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nick

Still dont know if we can make it up for the meet today. We'll see how things pan out with Fraser.

On the optimistic side, if we can make it, what time do you think you would be a point 14 north of Matlock?

Failing that, we will try for the Snipe later on.

Dave


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Not really sure mate, will be somewhere between 2 and half past I would have thought.

See how you get on anyway mate.

Nick


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

My beloved :roll: has been working the night shift, before people's imaginations start running away, she's a nurse, which means I'll be there for the cruise. Probably not stop for food as I'm aiming to be back for when she surfaces, probably a good idea considering I'll be in the North East all next week.

If you could put me down for a Vagcom diag I'd be grateful, I'm sure there's something not right.

I'll also be bringing some of the OSIR MKI Zero Key covers for anyone that may be interested. :wink:


----------



## noTTsNick (Apr 24, 2006)

car is finally washed, I'm setting off now, see you in a hour or so


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

'lo all

Big, Big Thanks to all who came today!

I can definatly say it was one of the best meets I've had the pleasure to organise and participate in. Totally loved every minute of the cruise and getting a few more names and faces to forum names is always great.

I've put the pics up as a web gallery in the main section as discussed at the meet here...

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=64411

Direct link to the gallery...

http://s925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92 ... ne%202006/

I hope everyone enjoyed it as much as I did, I don't think we could have hoped for a better day with weather, traffic or turnout. As always any comments of the day be it good or bad are always welcome, I can only run it as I see it going so if you have a different idea I'd like to hear if only to make it a better meet in the future.

Cheers again!

Nick


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Nem said:


> 'lo all
> 
> Big, Big Thanks to all who came today!
> 
> ...


We all sure did Nick [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ttduncjames (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks Nic enjoyed the day, [smiley=sunny.gif] also pics are good with Chatsworth back drop.
Here from you soon on details on going to the big one.


----------

